# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Trung >  Xin chỗ học gia c«ng cnc gç cho th»ng e

## Hoang Phuong

Tôi có thằng e nó ở quê mún xin chỗ học nghề gia công gỗ cnc, bác nào ở khu vực Đà nẵng có chỗ cho nó luyện với
Hiện tại bên e lâu k chạy cnc tập trung làm bên xây dựng nên nhờ các bác giúp ạ
cảm ơn các bác trươc
sdt e: 0905. 0 chín 6, 6 bảy 3

----------


## ktshung

Nếu chịu ra Huế thì liên lạc mình nhé

----------

